# February/March for 4 weeks where in uk?



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

we want to get away for about 4 weeks mid February to mid March. don't really mind where we go but thought heading south might give us a chance of slightly warmer weather.
So much of UK to explore. 

Suggestions please.

Sue n John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oxford, Cotswolds area ? It's warmer and certainly drier down here than a lot of UK. We tend to be sheltered from rain or strong winds.
What sort of things do you like seeing or doing ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

An EHU would most probably be welcome at this time of year as also the odd welcoming hostelry.
So, start off at Setthorns in the New Forest, Hampshire. Next stop Postern Hill in Wiltshire at Marlborough. Both of these are Forest Holiday sites with hook up but no facilities and pubs fairly close by.

Next go on to C&CC at Devizes for laundry and big showers. Good pub, good food next door.

From then on just wing it further west.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did a month touring Devon and Cornwall working our way around the coast from CL to CL. Loved it. You could maybe incorporate some of the other suggestions as well.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Spacerunner beat me to it,magical part of the world,the New Forest.
When we used Setthorns a few years ago,me protesting,"Old age and poverty :lol: ,the two lady wardens discounted all sorts of things,plus,asked if we had the "International camping Carnet???",when we said we had,we got a discount for that,worth a try today?.
Ted.
PS We loved it so much,we moved and lived there for a few years,GO ON !!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Merley Court, Wimbourne dorset, excellent for lots of places and quite mild.
Clive


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Some great ideas.
Like the thought of a pub nearby  
We like walking, but I struggle with hills, cycle, have a leccy bike to help   
Visiting museums, historical sites (just look at john for that one lol), 
Local produce, markets, real ale, live music.
Golf course for John, nearby window shopping for me.

Easier saying we are not much into tv :lol: :lol: 

Will be getting the map out later, well online, would go tomorrow, but we have commitments for next couple of weeks.

Sue n John


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Devon and Cornwall can be lovely at that time of year - the temperature tends to be a few degrees warmer than further north! We are back in GB from France at the beginning of March and will be in Devon for part of it.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Sandy balls in the new forest is worth a visit for a few nights at this time of year. Lovely full service pitches. Great showers and heated indoor pool. Only £10 a night midweek as well.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

How about Dorset, Sue? Plenty of historical sites, lots of CLs near pubs, lovely beer.
In fact you could start in Hampshire, drive on to Dorset, then in to Devon and on to Cornwall picking up Somerset on the way home.

Nice part of the world to just wander in. Enjoy your trip wherever you ed up.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Think I can see a plan, very rough sketch though, think wemight need longer than 4 weeks though lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Sue you will not need longer than four weeks at this time of the year, as you will have to keep on the go!!! Exercise of course, bike, flat walking etc.

Why not start off Kent, West and East Sussex, Hampshire, Dorset on down into Devon and if time allows Cornwall and then head off home.
Whilst the temperatures down here in the South are a few decrees warmer, February like the rest of the country can see snow, and when that comes, for the first day or two, everything seems to stop, so the closer you are to the coast the better, salt air and ice do not usually mix.

Wherever you are enjoy, and if you do get into Dorset/Poole area, give me a shout and I will join you for a drink.

PM me if you do decide to come this way.

Jenny


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are truly doing the south coast dont forget, Dungeness, weird place well worth visiting.

If you are into photography it is a must.

Here


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

with that time on your hands and loving the roaming life....

I d park up and hire a boat on the norfolk broads for a week for a pleasent change...

It really is stunning in winter and theres plenty of pubs to more at if you dont enjoy the peace silence and tranquility and schenery it has to offer at this time of the year... :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Loving everyones suggestions.

Jenny, will certainly get in touch if in the Poole area.

Steco 1958, not sure I will tell John about Dungeness, he really enjoys photograpy, think I might get cold, wet and possibly a bit fed up :lol: In honesty it looks lovely and i would like to visit.

Spatz 1 John and a group of friends wenton the Broads when they were 15/16 think they are still banned :lol: :lol: 
My son lived on a narrow boat for a few years, think i will stick to the Escape though.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> John and a group of friends wenton the Broads when they were 15/16 think they are still banned :lol: :lol: Sue


Yep. Me and two car loads of friends did a week on two boats on the broads when we were 18. I think we are still banned as well. Possibly from everywhere East of Lincoln.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

suedew said:


> Loving everyones suggestions.
> 
> Jenny, will certainly get in touch if in the Poole area.
> 
> ...


There is a nice pub on Dungeness beach and it serves really good fish and chips.
When we visited there a couple of years ago the power station was still working at full capacity.
SWMBO reckoned that would have a bit of light at night because the power station was close by. In the event the whole station was lit up like a city centre and we had to close all the blinds to keep out the light at night!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Last year, as in the previous year, the Sun/Daily Mirror/ some other rag which I don't buy had an offer of "Camp for £1" but you did have to have coupons from different dates. I think I invested 4days @ 30p per day and asked friends and neighbours to keep their copies for me. We saved a little fortune touring Dorset & Devon.

We actually wanted to go to D&D, but plotting the sites on Autoroute showed us that there weren't many in Sussex nor Surrey - common sense said "go where there is lots of choice" (especially as some restricted you to one night).

Keep a look out for similar schemes and enjoy (we're thinking of the Lakes in mid-March, although the weather may not be too good).

Gordon


----------

